# Product Highlight - Alien Magic Top Coat



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

https://alienmagic.co.uk/sealants-c...-coat-pro-hydrophobic-ceramic-nano-coat-200ml

£17.99 :thumb:

Why Top Coat PRO?

We have produced an advanced formulation based on Nano-ceramic particles that bond and activate in contact with automotive paint molecules to enhance colour depth, fill hairline scratches and create extreme water repellent behaviour.

Top Coat Pro's DNA is made up of a complex structure which include Nano-Ceramic particles, these absorb into the pores of the clear coat and paint enhancing the colour depth.

Its ability to fill hairline scratches is not achieved in the same way as a glaze. Top Coat Pro does not contain any traditional fillers, instead the Nano-Ceramic particles not only fill but also bond ensuring a longer-lasting solution to the damage.

Top Coat Pro contains an extremely hydrophobic barrier which not only produces uniform beading but also creates a slick surface that dirt, salt, road debris and fresh contaminants struggle to adhere to, forcing them to fall away.

Routine washing of your vehicle is made much easier and quicker by applying Top Coat PRO as you will remove contaminants effortlessly when using a snow foam and shampoo hence speeding up each process.

Durability and economy go hand in hand with our formula, a single application will provide outstanding durability of between 6-9 months protection (weather dependant). To ensure the best possible results we do recommend a 2nd coat application.

Using only 2-3 squirts per panel you will find it difficult to put a dent in your 200ml bottle meaning it will last you between 18-24 months with multiple applications.

Key Benefits
◾Enhances colour depth without compromise
◾Nano-Ceramic particles absorb and bond with paint 
◾Creates a super hydrophobic barrier that repels contaminants on contact
◾Fills and masks minor scratches
◾Ensures routine washing of the vehicle is easier and less time consuming 
◾Single application durability of between 6-9 months, even more effective with a 2nd layer
◾Amazing economy for your money

Car Care Advice

Sealants are considered 1 of the best options for last stage protection of your paintwork. The surface must be washed, dried and thoroughly prepared if the LSP is to be at its best. The paint should be smooth, free of any oils or grease and the temperature no colder than 5 degrees Celsius for ideal application and effective buffing off of excessive product.

Direction For Use
◾Top Coat Pro should be applied in a dry place out of direct sunlight
◾Paint must be spotlessly cleaned and de-greased before application
◾We highly recommend using Prep Pro before application to fully decontaminate desired area
◾Spray directly onto vehicle paint, 1 panel at a time
◾Immediately buff off residue using short pile microfibre cloth followed by plush microfibre towel until full transparency is achieved
◾Allow a single application to fully cure which will take 20mins in the conditions recommended
◾2nd application can be applied but please allow 3hours to fully cure and achieve its properties


----------

